# Echo on sale at Staples for $20 off



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.phonedog.com/2016/05/02/amazon-echo-gets-20-discount-latest-sale

I didn't know anyone but Amazon was selling the Echo, but it seems Staples has it at a discount for now.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I saw the same discount for Echo at B&H Photo today.  It was in an email message I received from B&H, along with other products.


----------

